# Flowers of Nesaea craussicaulis



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, in January my *nesaea craussicalis* send some stems out of water, with a lot of flowers buttons..








Two months later, the stems are full adapted at emersed and today is open the flowers.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Que bonita, senor!


----------

